# CT- Waterbury/West Haven - Looking for a Game



## Thayil (Oct 1, 2002)

Greetings all,

I've just settled down in Waterbury CT and i'm looking for an established group to join. i'm 22 and have been playing dnd since  '96/'97. i'm mostly into role-play w/ a definate attraction to a good old hack 'n slash affair every now-and-then. 

so if you're interested in getting a new and versitile group member, reply w/ some contact info and we can get the ball rolling. thanks a ton.

~Thayil


----------



## Aldervin (Oct 24, 2002)

Our group currently plays in Waterbury and we're always open to new members. Email me for more details.


----------

